
Show HN: SNES Style Canvas Effects - __BrianDGLS__
https://briandgls.github.io/snes-style-canvas-effects/
======
zenobit256
How exactly are these "SNES Style"?

Just looks like particle effects. I was hoping to see effects that were
actually specific to the SNES.

~~~
khkramer
I came across this a while back:

[https://www.gjtorikian.com/Earthbound-Battle-Backgrounds-
JS/](https://www.gjtorikian.com/Earthbound-Battle-Backgrounds-JS/)

It's a (near) perfect recreation of the battle bg's from the SNES game
Earthbound

------
bitwize
The first DirectX program I ever wrote was called Santa Robotnik.

I drew a sprite of Dr. Robotnik (from Sonic) in his egg-shaped vehicle, which
had been fitted with sleigh runners and a sinister-looking robot reindeer. I
made it move across the screen with a snow effect in the foreground much like
the one see here.

It's real simple to do: just add Brownian motion (a tiny random positive or
negative x displacement and a tiny random positive or negative y displacement)
to a velocity vector that points down and slightly to the side, and increment
the snowflake's position by that per frame. Multiply that by a hundred
snowflakes or so, each of which reset, or die and respawn, once they fall off
the bottom and you're set.

